# New Finnex 24/7 CC with co2



## ChuckM (Jan 11, 2018)

Just want to give you a "me too" bump. I just pulled the trigger on one of these for a 65 gallon (24" deep, bought the 36" model). Haven't received it yet but wondering about how best to put it to use.


----------



## 64D-1701 (Apr 7, 2018)

I've had one for a few months and don't really like it. I wrote a long review on amazon, but my basic complaint is you either get too much or not enough light because of how the 24-hour cycle works. Since you can only select 3-hour blocks for programming, even in the customizable mode, and the light always ramps up/down, you can't precisely control the photoperiod. I agree the light cycle looks amazing visually. However, I'm absolutely convinced that algae is able to use the dimmer light intensities that the plants can't use. I had just a Marineland aquatic plant LED before, but wanted more tank coverage, so I added the CC. I then started getting algae on my rocks and leaves. I messed around with the settings for about six weeks, but finally just set it to max bright and put it on a timer to match my other light. The algae was gone in a week. So the CC has lots of neat aesthetic lighting capability, but I don't think it's great for a planted tank.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Is the "CC" the same as the old one, except that it has Deep Red leds?


----------



## 64D-1701 (Apr 7, 2018)

The CC has a customizable 24-hour cycle. You can adjust colors and intensities however you want to for each 3-hour period, including complete blackout.


----------



## Geoffrey2568 (Mar 8, 2018)

The CC and the SE have the same LED configuration, but like 64D said, the CC's 24/7 mode is customizable. The CC and SE have deep reds while the original doesn't


----------



## ChuckM (Jan 11, 2018)

I've read the issues with algae growth and this light, but why not add something that likes to eat algae?
I mean, respectfully, it sounds more like an issue of eco-balance than what seems to otherwise be a high quality light.

I know I had an algae problem in a 20 gallon planted until I introduced a couple plecos and it was gone in 48 hours. They're definitely destined for this new tank.


----------



## 64D-1701 (Apr 7, 2018)

ChuckM said:


> I've read the issues with algae growth and this light, but why not add something that likes to eat algae?
> I mean, respectfully, it sounds more like an issue of eco-balance than what seems to otherwise be a high quality light.
> 
> I know I had an algae problem in a 20 gallon planted until I introduced a couple plecos and it was gone in 48 hours. They're definitely destined for this new tank.


I didn't have an algae problem before the CC, and I do have a good algae crew. My 37 gallon has about 10 amanos, 10 cherries, 3 nerites, and an algae eater. Even with those, the addition of the CC caused algae to grow on my plants and rocks. There's nothing functionally wrong with the light. It just adds way more light to the tank if you use the 24-hour cycle. Since I use EI ferts, there's an abundance of nutrients. Most of the dim lighting the CC uses when it's not on max is not bright enough for plants to photosynthesize, but the algae thrive. That's my hypothesis, based on trial and error. I even adjusted the customizable cycle to do just a 3-hour block of 10% intensity blue/green light after my normal bright photo period and then black out, but the algae kept growing. The only way I could stop it was to black out after my normal 8 hours of bright light. It really sucks because the tank looks awesome with the dimmer lights on, and the sunrise/sunset effect is really cool.

You can only select light settings for 3-hour periods, but it ramps up/down and doesn't maintain constant intensity. For example, if you set it to be max bright at noon and 3pm and blacked out otherwise, you'd expect it to be max bright from noon to 6pm. What it will actually do is turn on at 9am on a dim setting, ramp up to max by noon, then at 3pm start ramping down to be off at 6pm. So it's very hard to precisely deliver a desired light intensity. Hopefully that makes sense. Anyway, I use it now on constant max bright for 8 hours on a timer, just like my other light. The algae is gone, and the CC's max bright setting does grow plants well. It's just a shame that all the other functionality it offers is wasted. I could've just bought a dumb on/off light instead.


----------



## shnookybub (Mar 3, 2018)

I tweeked the light again, and it either worked or Im past the new tank diatom stage at a month and a week in. I reset the custom 24/7 by holding the 24/7 demo button till it flashed. I set 3am 6am and 9am to off. That way it will start booting up at 9am instead of full light at 9am. Then Set 12pm 3pm and 6pm to full light and let the rest dim like normal. After saving the settings I saved the 9am as my current time when it was only 8am so things got started earlier since Im limited to 3 hour settings. That way the lighting starts as I start. So far Ive been using an all in one fertilizer and supplementing iron, but starting tomorrow I will be getting my first EI ferts in the mail and will start those. So fingers crossed The algae will still stay away.


----------



## 64D-1701 (Apr 7, 2018)

I decided I miss the lighting effects of the 24-hour cycle, so I'm giving it another try. I set it to max bright at noon & 3pm, then 10% blue/green/red at 6pm, then off. So it starts ramping up at 9am and blacks out at 9pm. To prevent algae, I set my CO2 to turn on at 9am so it's available to the plants as the light ramps up, and set my other light to run from 11am-6pm. Hopefully, I can avoid algae and keep the attractive lighting cycle. I'll update in a few weeks with any successes or failures.


----------



## 64D-1701 (Apr 7, 2018)

64D-1701 said:


> I decided I miss the lighting effects of the 24-hour cycle, so I'm giving it another try. I set it to max bright at noon & 3pm, then 10% blue/green/red at 6pm, then off. So it starts ramping up at 9am and blacks out at 9pm. To prevent algae, I set my CO2 to turn on at 9am so it's available to the plants as the light ramps up, and set my other light to run from 11am-6pm. Hopefully, I can avoid algae and keep the attractive lighting cycle. I'll update in a few weeks with any successes or failures.


No luck, same result this time with algae growth. Putting the CC back on a timer.


----------



## shnookybub (Mar 3, 2018)

Im only using the one light. Wonder if that's helping? Knowing how long to run the co2 is still a big question. Im setting up my second tank right now. It's going to be a 30 gallon dutch style so I can learn more plants. I got another 24/7 c.c light for it. I wish someone from finnex would post some information or reference any videos on using co2 with the 24/7 mode. So far I'm still loving the light. Just wishing there was more out there on it for a planted tank. You tube has nothing.


----------



## nbr1rodeoclown (Feb 6, 2015)

i got the first gen planted plus' right when they came out. They are bullet proof... after you replace the power supply.
when it came time to ramp back up after a move, i went with these over the new 24/7, because everything i've seen has been 50/50 reviews.


----------



## 64D-1701 (Apr 7, 2018)

shnookybub said:


> Im only using the one light. Wonder if that's helping? Knowing how long to run the co2 is still a big question. Im setting up my second tank right now. It's going to be a 30 gallon dutch style so I can learn more plants. I got another 24/7 c.c light for it. I wish someone from finnex would post some information or reference any videos on using co2 with the 24/7 mode. So far I'm still loving the light. Just wishing there was more out there on it for a planted tank. You tube has nothing.


That's good the CC is working for you. All tanks are different, but mine doesn't like the fading light cycle, unfortunately. Good luck experimenting with your CO2 schedule.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

64D-1701 said:


> That's good the CC is working for you. All tanks are different, but mine doesn't like the fading light cycle, unfortunately. Good luck experimenting with your CO2 schedule.


Is there a reason you keep shooting for 100% MAX? Sunrise and sunset does put off PAR. Dial down your noon intensities, and if not, surely rethink the photoperiod of the second light. I think you've perfected your balance for MAX only. If you're going to use the sunrise/sunset and have an extended photoperiod, simply dial down the MAX intensities.


----------



## 64D-1701 (Apr 7, 2018)

Lowe said:


> Is there a reason you keep shooting for 100% MAX? Sunrise and sunset does put off PAR. Dial down your noon intensities, and if not, surely rethink the photoperiod of the second light. I think you've perfected your balance for MAX only. If you're going to use the sunrise/sunset and have an extended photoperiod, simply dial down the MAX intensities.


I set it to max so I know the tank is getting consistent light for my 7-8 hour photo period. My other light is just on/off, so it's on max if it's on. I don't think 7-8 hours is anything unusual. Even with my last experiment with the Finnex, it was only max bright from noon to 3. All the other periods were ramping up or down.

Each light covers half the tank (front vs back), so I need them both. If only one is on, it's pretty dark under the light that is off. I'm definitely open to better ideas for my setup, though.


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

64D-1701 said:


> I set it to max so I know the tank is getting consistent light for my 7-8 hour photo period. My other light is just on/off, so it's on max if it's on. I don't think 7-8 hours is anything unusual. Even with my last experiment with the Finnex, it was only max bright from noon to 3. All the other periods were ramping up or down.
> 
> Each light covers half the tank (front vs back), so I need them both. If only one is on, it's pretty dark under the light that is off. I'm definitely open to better ideas for my setup, though.


What lights were on there previously (and what sz tank?) that lit up the full tank and gave you good growth results w/o algae? This should give me a good idea of where were at.


----------



## 64D-1701 (Apr 7, 2018)

Lowe said:


> What lights were on there previously (and what sz tank?) that lit up the full tank and gave you good growth results w/o algae? This should give me a good idea of where were at.


It's a 37-gal tank (22" high, 30" wide, 12" deep). I have a glass canopy with a folding strip down the middle, so I can't put a light across the center of the tank. I have a 24" Marineland Aquatic Plant LED over the back section. That's all I had before the Finnex, but the plants at the front and sides of the tank weren't getting enough light. So I added a 30" CC to the front section.

Like I said earlier, if I just match the two lights together on max for 7-8 hours, I don't get algae. Last night, I changed things up based partially on what you recommended, so I'll see what happens. The finnex is set for max at noon and 3pm, so it will start ramping up at 9am, be full bright from noon to 3pm, then ramp down to 10% R/G/B by 6pm, then off at 9pm. Those settings are way dimmer than the programmed sunset mode. I set my Marineland to turn on at 11am and off at 5pm, so its photo period will align with the CC's brightest period. The CO2 turns on at 9am and off at 5pm. The drop checker turns greenish yellow for most of the day.

Here's a pic from about six weeks ago. It actually has a lot more growth now. The plants never have issues growing. I just don't want algae. Any other suggestions?


----------



## shnookybub (Mar 3, 2018)

So far all is good. I tried increasing the duration of the co2 to start 8am to 7pm and almost immediately saw some algae. I kept the 8am start and stopped at 6pm and reduced the co2 to 1bps from 3bps. Plants were growing too fast anyway. then cut my EI dosing a bit. I do macros Monday Micros Tues, take Wednesday off, then macros Thurs Micros Friday and Saturday off. then do my water change Sunday. It worked great. I didn't even have any brown algae on the rocks when doing the maintenance. My light is still set to off 3AM 6AM and 9AM and full light for 12pm 3pm and 6pm. The way the lights work it will be full at 6pm but immediately start transitioning into the regular scheduled 24 lighting.


----------

